# Newbie here, just got a 9a - dial problem



## paul_c (Mar 5, 2017)

Hello, a lot of people ask about backlash in the crosslide and compound. I am asking about something simpler: on my compound, when you turn the handle the dial moves with the handle, showing movement in thousands of an inch as it should. However, on the crosslide, the handle seems to be moving independently of the dial. I cannot tighten the cap on the end of the handle any further. It seems like if this were tight, friction between the handle and the dial is what makes the dial turn with the handle. You can't use a flat head screw driver as there is a center post in the handle so I can't tighten down very well.

Addendum: I found an exploded view of the handle/dial. It seems that when you remove the thumb screw in the dial, there is a"button" (and maybe a sleeve or something?) that the screw would press on to help secure the dial to the underlying rod (and I don't seem to have that piece). Might be the problem


----------



## Terrywerm (Mar 5, 2017)

Many times the button that you are referring to is made out of brass or even nylon. Something soft so that the dial gets clamped to the shaft, but is soft enough to not damage the shaft like a setscrew or thumbscrew would. Delrin works quite well for this too. Brass will probably 'lock' the dial to the shaft better than Delrin would; it could still be moved, but brass might require a bit more force to move the dial than Delrin would.


----------



## paul_c (Mar 5, 2017)

terrywerm said:


> Many times the button that you are referring to is made out of brass or even nylon. Something soft so that the dial gets clamped to the shaft, but is soft enough to not damage the shaft like a setscrew or thumbscrew would. Delrin works quite well for this too. Brass will probably 'lock' the dial to the shaft better than Delrin would; it could still be moved, but brass might require a bit more force to move the dial than Delrin would.


So that thumb screw IS for affixing the dial to the shaft? I just tried cranking down a longer screw in place of the short set screw, and it made zero difference. I guess I'll have to put some brass in there

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Terrywerm (Mar 5, 2017)

That is usually correct. To be sure that the hole goes all the way through to the shaft, try this:
1. Remove the thumbscrew from the threaded hole.
2. Take a slender pick that will fit in the hole and insert it, holding it lightly.
3. Now move the dial back and forth a bit, you should be able to feel a slight drag on the tip of the pick.

If no drag is felt, you might want disassemble the dial from the shaft and clean everything up, as well as get a first hand look at what you really have there. You can then verify that the button is either present or missing as well as check for other problems. Since you have an exploded view available, you can compare it against what you have and probably find the answer rather quickly.


----------



## bfd (Mar 5, 2017)

the purpose of the screw is so you can set the dial to zero when you need to. to help you keep track of where you are and where you are going bill


----------



## paul_c (Mar 5, 2017)

bfd said:


> the purpose of the screw is so you can set the dial to zero when you need to. to help you keep track of where you are and where you are going bill



that's what I thought. But I find that the screw has to be tightened down fairly tight to move when the handle is turned


----------



## paul_c (Mar 5, 2017)

terrywerm said:


> That is usually correct. To be sure that the hole goes all the way through to the shaft, try this:
> 1. Remove the thumbscrew from the threaded hole.
> 2. Take a slender pick that will fit in the hole and insert it, holding it lightly.
> 3. Now move the dial back and forth a bit, you should be able to feel a slight drag on the tip of the pick.
> ...



Hey Terry, that worked. I got the handle off with difficulty. There was some rust in there. The brass plug at the bottom of the screw was rusted in there. Soaked it in aerokroil and got it moving. All working well now, thanks


----------



## Terrywerm (Mar 6, 2017)

You are most welcome, glad to hear that you've got it working as designed again!


----------

